# Tiler , plasterer , gen labourer



## jesmondo (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Guys
Im new to the forum so excuse any errors , im over just outside Estepona port and will need tiling plastering and a general labourer for about 2/3 weeks work at the start of March , then about 3 months work in june/jly and yes August !!!

If you have or know of a decent person ( who speaks English ) or persons who have the skills then let me know as it would be a shame to bring my lads from UK as im sure works not too plentyfull over here 

thx 

jerry


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Go to your local bar you will see plenty sat outside
Watch their pricing some over here were charging 30/40 a hour 
Ask your neighbours they will have a really good idea whos good and who isnt
And make sure you are there and not shooting backwards and forwards to the uk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jesmondo said:


> Hi Guys
> Im new to the forum so excuse any errors , im over just outside Estepona port and will need tiling plastering and a general labourer for about 2/3 weeks work at the start of March , then about 3 months work in june/jly and yes August !!!
> 
> If you have or know of a decent person ( who speaks English ) or persons who have the skills then let me know as it would be a shame to bring my lads from UK as im sure works not too plentyfull over here
> ...


put it in the 'work wanted/jobs offered ' sticky thread above - you never know


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

tonyinspain said:


> Go to your local bar you will see plenty sat outside
> Watch their pricing some over here were charging 30/40 a hour
> Ask your neighbours they will have a really good idea whos good and who isnt
> And make sure you are there and not shooting backwards and forwards to the uk


Try La Luna bar in the port. Someone in there will help.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The going rate here inland is €15 per hour plus €10 for a labourer, if that's any help. I guess it would be more on the CdS.


----------



## jesmondo (Jan 15, 2012)

hi guys 
thx for the quick replies


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> The going rate here inland is €15 per hour plus €10 for a labourer, if that's any help. I guess it would be more on the CdS.


Probably less actually.:confused2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Probably less actually.:confused2:



Yes, I think that's true. Unemployment is high on the CdS.
A German guy who will do our gardening is happy with 10 euros an hour but I know of people who pay less.
Of course it depends on whether the person employed pays autonomo as they should and as our German does, but then he has a business which he operates in the season.
I know of people who pay 6 or 8 euros cash in hand, have even heard of someone paying 4 euros an hour. Disgraceful.


----------

